# Potential equal ops issue at work - your thoughts please!!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I am fuming about something a lady i work with said to me just now and I’m kicking myself that I didn’t answer her a bit more robustly at the time.  It has been suggested that I get substitution pay at work, and possibly acting higher rank given that My boss has just left and I will inevitably end up taking a large burden of her role.

The lady in question decided that it was her turn to comment on this and asked me about it.  I said that obviously I would end up taking on a lot of the job, so if I was doing it anyway I should get the money – and frankly, who wouldn’t accept that?! 

And do you know what she said?!!?

‘Well what about all your health problems?’   !!!!!!!!!  

I was so stunned that I didn’t really know how to comment.  Now I have had a lot of time out of the office for physio etc over the last year, but 

a)       ITS NONE OF HER BUSINESS and my boss is very happy with the suggestion and thinks i will be very competent

b)       Is it not illegal to suggest that someone may not be able to do a job because of a physical problem?!  Equal ops? The guy that has just left our finance department has been medically retired as he has loads of RSI related problems.  He went down to part time before he left on medical grounds. She worships the ground he walks on and you can bet your life she wouldn’t have suggested for a second that he was any worse at his job because of it.

I’m furious and don’t really know what to do about it.  Aarghgh!

I think part of the problem is that technically i will become her boss and she really doesn't like it.

i don't really care as she retires in november anyway, but it has really niggled me.  I'm not normally touchy about stuff and i let a lot of things go but not sure i want to on this one.... grr!!  I have drafted an email but i'm not sure if i am brave enough to say so.

what do you think lovely ladies?


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Dont know what to suggest hunny, but ohh the cheeky    Mare. She sounds like a bit of an   licker to me (my own personal opinion) and of the old school of a man or some one of senior age should only be in charge over her, a bit of sour grapes me thinks.

Hope it all works out and WOOOHOO on job 

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Well if it comes off, it will help to pay for this round of tx!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

it's not even a position she could be eligible for - i'm in the armed forces and she's a civilian!

I don't have anything too traumatic going on now - but i have had a lot of time out of office for physio etc over the last year. Obviously now i am out quite a bit for treatment too!

She's just grumpy because she doesn't like change, and, at about half her age, and we are technically the same grade, i could soon be her boss...

don't know what she is stressing about, i am goign to be out for about 3 weeks in august and she retires in october!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Superstar said:


> I hate working with other women, apart from my last job where my workmate was fantastic
> 
> They're just generally *****y and not very pleasant to work with.


 Never a truer word! 

I don't think equal ops / discrimination comes into it if it's technically a peer saying it to you. Now it would become an issue if she had any influnece over the decision to promote you or not but, as she doesn't, she's just a silly old busybody with no tact and nothing better to do with her days than wind other people up or gossip about them.
If the subject comes up again just smile serenely and change the subject to her impending retirement....maybe mark that date on your calender and, whenever she winds you up, count the days down until she's no longer an irritation to you.



> I think part of the problem is that technically i will become her boss and she really doesn't like it


and *when* you technically become her boss you can ride her a** as hard as you can to make up for it! 

C~x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)




----------

